# 2010 Opener



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Went out today with my new pup (she was born in March) and got two sharpies in an area that isn't considered prime range. She did well. Typical puppy didn't stray too far from me, but retrieved the birds nicely. All in all a beautiful day to be out with the dog...good to be in the field again.

Let's hear some reports...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Our group (10 guys) shot 21 birds on Saturday. We only walked for about 2 hours and definately could have hit a few more. An absolutely beautiful opener.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sat. was as nice an opener as you could ask for. Saw plenty of birds, lots of chances, had some good points, watched the pup bust too many also. He has a new facination with skunks. :eyeroll: All of our birds were in alfalfa that was a foot tall or higher in the mid-morning. All the fields were next to CRP tracts. Saw very little posted ground.

Sunday was a reversal. Hunted in the afternoon, same general area, and only put up 2. But saw plenty of wildlife, no other hunters and enjoyed the day.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Took the pup out for his first upland bird hunt on Saturday. He's just four months old, so I wasn't expecting much. He only took off once without coming back, and after that he was pretty good and stayed close (except for his fascination with animal poop).

Anyway, tried a WPA that for some reason has had cattle in it for the past two years. Prior to that, the area was grazed but the cows always were out by hunting season. It's an awesome spot that usually produces multiple birds. Well, we came over a hilltop and I saw four grouse flying about 100 yards to my right. So I veered over that way and didn't walk 10 steps before a single got up. The pup was behind me, so he didn't see it. The sharpie got up picture perfect and I dropped it. Then, another got up and flushed to the right. Swung...blam...got my double. The dog finally realized what was going on and raced around like someone stuck him with a shot of adrenaline. He jumped over the first downed bird about four times before finally figuring out where it was. He got to work munching the tar out of it, so I grabbed it and sent him to retrieve the other bird. He found that a bit easier and brought it to me eventually. I gave him a lot of praise and was pleased.

Well, eventually we went to another spot that sometimes produces. Walked a lot and the pup was getting pretty hot and tired. Suddenly, he gets birdy and starts sniffing around when a single flushes right in front of me. Nail it and send the dog for the retrieve. Well he bolts and runs right past where the bird fell and keeps going. I got scared and took off after him so as he didn't run onto the road. We went back to where the bird fell and he sniffed for a solid 20 minutes without picking up the scent. I was kind of disappointed that we lost a bird, but he's never really trained with sharptail scent so I can't blame him for not finding it.

He did make an awesome find/retrieve on a wayward dove that passed a bit to close to gun range. I was sure it was lost, but Remy found it and brought it right to me. I was excited, to say the least.

But it was a great opener and I can honestly say I will never bird hunt without a hunting dog ever again...if I can help it :beer:


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Saturday I went out for an hour and my veteran dog bumped 2 birds. It was very windy and I suspect that was the reason. He had 2-3 false points that day as well. My 6 month old pup did the usual pup stuff, like chase butterflies, field mice and roll in manure.

Sunday I walked the same chunk of land that is a mix of WPA and PlOTS all around it. Had a little more time and covered every inch of that area and only moved one covey of 5 and bagged 2. Pup retrieved his first bird right to hand, veteran still is a machine and showing no signs of slowing at 8 years old. Pup really got out and hunted and quartered nicely this date. He looked the part although I don't think he knew what we were hunting for.

Dick when you are hunting birds in alfalfa is it near pasture, tall grass CRP, flat or hilly country. I've hunted some alfalfa in years past with minimal luck. I know alot of guys hunt alfalfa and do real well. I'm not sure if I'm looking for the right cover. I tend to do better in hilly pasture land with knee high grass, buck brush and sparsely covered brushlands throughout. Also, what kind of pup do you have now. I recently got a GWP that has been pretty fun to be around. He is a very natural retriever, and pointed the wing nicely as a pup. Worked pigeons a little this summer, and he was more interested in busting than pointing. So far he hasn't locked up on any wild birds yet. I know he has it in him, he has kind of hit that hell on wheels gear the last couple weeks.


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

We shot 12 for 5 guys on Sat, 14 on Sun, 12 on Mon for 4 guys and 7 in 3 hrs on Tues. There were less birds in our area than last year. There was so much cover it was unbelievable. Pastures were just full of prime cover. Wet years are nice for cover. Only saw i covey of Huns all weekend.


----------

